# My Min Pin is losing her sight



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Bailey, my 11 yr old girl is still SO active but I've noticed slight changes in her vision over the last year and have chalked it up to age. We were outside a couple of days ago though and she was looking directly at me and the sun was shining on her face. Her right pupil was totally dilated . I took her to my regular vet and she told me to take her to a specialist right away. He said Bailey has a luxated lens and will need surgery and that she has minimal vision in that eye right now. Because the lens is leaning toward her cornea he said if it continues to move forward in her eye she'll develop glaucoma and I want to avoid that if at all possible. The other eye has some vision loss too and he told me the same thing will likely happen in that eye before it's over. I just want to cry. The thought of her possibly losing her sight is breaking my heart.
I'm looking into finding a good vet that has a better price than what this vet quoted me. $2500.00 :shocked: I have 2 friends that I've emailed that both know an eye specialist so hopefully they'll get back to me and I'll be able to get her surgery for a slightly better cost. 
I've had 2 blind dogs before and both adjusted nicely and my senior Dachshund has lost a lot of her vision but Bailey?! I just can't imagine her losing her sight. She's got a lot of life ahead of her so send some good thoughts our way that whoever I use for her surgery will be great and that it will be successful.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that. I know you must be beside yourself.

I know dogs can get along fine without some of their sense but it's still awful for it to happen. I will be sending good thoughts that you get it for a decent price.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Poor little Bailey...it's so hard when things happen to our fur children. I'm so sorry to hear this...sending prayers. Let us know what happens...hoping the best.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

*Oh how awful. I hope you can find someone that will be able to help him at a more reasonable price. Good luck.*


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Donna I am sorry to hear about Bailey. But at least with surgery there is hope.
I just know that you will find the right surgeon.


----------

